# YMAA taiji applications dvd preview



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 20, 2008)

Yang Jwing Ming's taiji is suppose to be from the banhou lineage. Anyway, this is a preview of his new dvd, showing the applications of each move. Thought you guys might find it interesting






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmV7WL1A4Ww&feature=related


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been quite excited about this for a while now. Why no one else has ever thought of puting out apps for all the moves (37) in Yang style is beyond me. It's a great idea. 

In order to really master the style, you need to know multiple interpretations of the 37 moves. This DVD will go along way towards furthering that goal. I've also found that having videos of things that I've trained helps me later review nuances that I didn't catch before. 

Looks like good stuff.


----------

